# KEEP IT CLEAN? Come on OGF Practice what you preach!



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

OK OGF - why is it necessary to sell out and make the viewers of this site see sexist ads that amount to soft porn? Seriously! - I can't scan the fishing reports with my wife alongside me without getting the stupid unnecessary ads showing scantily clad women. I don't mind the truck or outboard motor or sporting goods ads, but the crap is not necessary. How do we eliminate the ads OGF?


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

I must be missing something as I have never seen any women’s attire on this site that one wouldn’t expect to see anywhere in public such as the mall and etc..


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Super G said:


> OK OGF - why is it necessary to sell out and make the viewers of this site see sexist ads that amount to soft porn? Seriously! - I can't scan the fishing reports with my wife alongside me without getting the stupid unnecessary ads showing scantily clad women. I don't mind the truck or outboard motor or sporting goods ads, but the crap is not necessary. How do we eliminate the ads OGF?


I believe the ads are how the site is ran...just like any other website...


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

Not 100% sure of how it works but I have not seen any of those ads you mention but I think those ads show up to you as a google ad based upon your personal browsing history. As an example would be if I search lawnmowers, I will get a bunch of lawnmower ads


----------



## pawcat (Oct 24, 2011)

Lundy said:


> Not 100% sure of how it works but I have not seen any of those ads you mention but I think those ads show up to you as a google ad based upon your personal browsing history. As an example would be if I search lawnmowers, I will get a bunch of lawnmower ads


x2


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Lundy is correct. Google ads. Use Firefox with Adblock Plus add on and you won't see Google ads.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

That was a problem back in the spring, but was corrected then.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

ress said:


> That was a problem back in the spring, but was corrected then.


We have to know the URL of the Ad, then it can be blocked. Those ads are not located on our server.


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

Nothing to see here. If the ads are based on browsing history, I’m sure OP’s wife has just been searching form a sexy outfit to surprise him.........


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

MIGHTY said:


> Nothing to see here. If the ads are based on browsing history, I’m sure OP’s wife has just been searching form a sexy outfit to surprise him.........


Riiiiiiiight...nice.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Ads are based on your own search history


----------



## OSUdaddy (Oct 18, 2010)

Super G said:


> OK OGF - why is it necessary to....make the viewers of this site see....soft porn? Seriously! .... ads showing scantily clad women?


Hmmmm......I will get back with you on that one. ;-)


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I dont see any ads. Where you see the scantily clad woman???


----------



## hailtothethief (Jan 18, 2017)

I get a foot and fertilizer ad. This is bs


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Like Specwar...and the rest, not getting the soft porn sexist 'adds' you seem to be getting. Really not understanding what you are referring to as far as 'sexist adds' cause again, I've never seen any.


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

hailtothethief said:


> I dont see any ads. Where you see the scantily clad woman???


 Me either--- but I'll keep looking


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

The worst I've seen is a girl in a pink dress half bent over fixing her shoe or something....
Like said before,alot is based on your search history.....


----------



## Specwar (Sep 22, 2014)

Like I previously stated, you can see that at the mall, gas station, grocery store, etc..


----------



## pitdweller (Sep 16, 2004)

The sexist ad I have seen is girl in a bikini on a hobie paddle board, I am not offended.


----------



## guppygill (May 8, 2004)

Oh boy, hope you get back to us on your search histories.....


----------



## fiveeyes (Oct 16, 2013)

I will take scantily clad ladies all day long


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

in the upper right hand corner there is a little gear, click it (tools), then hover your mouse over "safety" delete browser history will come up, click it, another window will pop up, check all the boxes on the left and click "delete"

OR just hold down at the same time CTRL+SHIFT+DELETE and the window will pop up, again check all the boxes and then delete


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

In for OP updates....


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Maybe he's seeing something like this...



this just showed up...


----------



## erie mako (Jan 22, 2013)

If I use chrome, the ads appear.
If I use internet explorer, no ads appear.

Same computer, two different browsers.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

So explain again why your offended by a smoking hot babe on an ad on your computer?


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I can't believe theirs a Zillow and on mine


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

I keep getting Evinrude adds on mine. And I'm surely not a fan of Evinrude or seldom ever look anything up on them.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Ever been to a beach? Scantily clad woman are a fact of life. I am not offended. Scantily clad men are a fact of life. I am not offended. I find the prices of trucks, outboard motors and sporting goods obscene.
Soft core porn is a relative term. Sex sells, and capitalism is about selling. I assume, you know the ropes. --Tim


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Lundy said:


> Not 100% sure of how it works but I have not seen any of those ads you mention but I think those ads show up to you as a google ad based upon your personal browsing history. As an example would be if I search lawnmowers, I will get a bunch of lawnmower ads


Or if I talk/write about hearing aids?


----------



## dcool (Apr 14, 2004)

I run an ad blocker on my computer, and have never seen any ads pop up.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

fastwater said:


> I keep getting Evinrude adds on mine. And I'm surely not a fan of Evinrude or seldom ever look anything up on them.


Same as fstwter and those old hot babe pics. Been getting them both for a maybe a month.


----------



## CaneCorsoDad (Jun 11, 2017)

Betcha no one admits to the ads they get for the gay pride parade


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

CaneCorsoDad said:


> Betcha no one admits to the ads they get for the gay pride parade


Well...to be honest...getting those Evinrude ads are just about as bad.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I get the adds with hot women in bras and panties on here all the time. I like them. I’m sorry that some of you are missing out on them.


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

Well, I expected a range of responses on this one. But attributing it to a website that is mostly visited by men (like fantasy football sites, etc.) and the advertisers using the pics as click bait. Really just trying to make viewing with my wife or daughters less offensive to them. I just scroll on by them. OGF continues to be a great forum for fishing advice and reports.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Honestly...still totally confused by your comments as far as "advertisers using pics as click bait". 
Not understanding your concerns cause I just don't get these pics you are referring to. 

Maybe you could copy and paste some of these pics you're referring to in a PM to the mods. or even other computer savvy members (which I am not) in order to try and figure out what is going on. 

To sum things up...I don't recieve any advertising material ( including scantily clad pics of women or any suggestive material) on this site that would be remotely considered in any way negative for even my g-kids to view. Just don't get any!!!

Having read some of the other responses that seem to mirror my experience here on OGF...especially those responses from the mods that wouldn't allow this type of material, it seems that the fault of this material showing up on your computer may be on your end rather than OGF's. 
Please don't take this offensively as its not intended to be.
Maybe it's the server you're using...maybe someone on your end was looking at bikini's to purchase on the net or something to that effect and when you click on this or any other site that browsing history is allowing those advertising pop ups to be shown on other sites like this one. If that's the case, in no way is the OGF staff not "Practicing what they preach" or using "click bait" tactics as they have no control of the pop ups showing up on your computer that's caused by browsing history on your computer.
On the other hand, if what you are getting is directly from an actual OGF sponsor(I.E...charter service,bait company etc) then I think again, you should copy and paste that info to one of the mods as I'm sure they would like to know about it.
Again, I'm not real computer savvy, I just know (like others have posted) as I don't recieve the racey pics OGF is responsible for or has control of that you speak of on this or other outdoor sites I visit.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

As mentioned earlier in this thread, those ads are not controlled by OGF. 

If there is any ad that is borderline or over the line we need you to get the URL of the specific ad so it can be blocked.

Thanks


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Wanted to add something to the above...
The last month or so, I have been researching signs of heart related issues.
Here is the pop up ad that was on OGF this morning:









It all didn't copy but below this pic was written something like:

*4 signs your heart is silently failing you.
*
This is a pop up add is not a sponsor of OGF and the OGF staff has no control of this popping up on my computer when I click onto the site.
This pop up ad is the result of my browsing history and what I've been researching on my computer.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I get that also.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> Wanted to add something to the above...
> The last month or so, I have been researching signs of heart related issues.
> Here is the pop up ad that was on OGF this morning:
> View attachment 316245
> ...


Lot on nudity in that photo...


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Well...to be honest...getting those Evinrude ads are just about as bad.


Easy now I happen to like Evinrude...lol


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Lot on nudity in that photo...


And to tell ya the truth, that hairy leg is borderline offensive. 



Burkcarp1 said:


> Easy now I happen to like Evinrude...lol


Sorry BC!!! 
And please know that I'm very proud of you for being man enough to come out of the closet. 
Naw...Evinrudes are great engines if'n you just like looking at and waxin on them while they are setting in your driveway broke down.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> And to tell ya the truth, that hairy leg is borderline offensive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Haha your funny! Never had a break down yet..


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Hope you know I'm just messin with ya.
The Merc-Rude thing is like the Chevy-Ford saga.


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

fastwater said:


> Hope you know I'm just messin with ya.
> The Merc-Rude thing is like the Chevy-Ford saga.


I know you are buttt we better get back on topic


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

So...I been googling mustangs for 3 weeks...all car ads now....I miss the pole vault girl


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fastwater said:


> I keep getting Evinrude adds on mine. And I'm surely not a fan of Evinrude or seldom ever look anything up on them.


Triple the pleasure, triple the fun....


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Saugeye Tom said:


> So...I been googling mustangs for 3 weeks...all car ads now....I miss the pole vault girl


Lol, I usually use my phone for ogf. Never get any pop ups. I did get on my computer today and saw that pole vault girl for the first time. Oh my!


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

bobk said:


> Lol, I usually use my phone for ogf. Never get any pop ups. I did get on my computer today and saw that pole vault girl for the first time. Oh my!


Google her & see that those are dusty, _old_ pics, solely intended to excite the broken, old men among us. (Guilty, Yer Honor.) We’ve been had!!


----------



## Burkcarp1 (Dec 24, 2016)

KaGee said:


> Triple the pleasure, triple the fun....


Love it!


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

cincinnati said:


> Google her & see that those are dusty, _old_ pics, solely intended to excite the broken, old men among us. (Guilty, Yer Honor.) We’ve been had!!


You’ve been had! lol


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

bobk said:


> Lol, I usually use my phone for ogf. Never get any pop ups. I did get on my computer today and saw that pole vault girl for the first time. Oh my!


Right?!? What's the pole vault girl? What are they trying to sell? Wondering if it pulls searches from others in my family?


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

KaGee said:


> Triple the pleasure, triple the fun....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Super G (Oct 3, 2012)

...and what about Hysterical photos taken at the supermarket?


----------



## bobk (Apr 30, 2004)

Super G said:


> ...and what about Hysterical photos taken at the supermarket?


I saw those today as well. I never search anything but ogf, Amazon and another fishing site on my
Laptop. It’s a company owned computer and I don’t dare risk getting fired over any of that kind of stuff yet it shows up.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

KaGee said:


> Triple the pleasure, triple the fun....


Wow!!!
That guy is 'flaming' isn't he!!!
Even has flaming red engines.


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Super G said:


> Right?!? What's the pole vault girl? What are they trying to sell? Wondering if it pulls searches from others in my family?










almost ruined her image


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^I think she is showing her smooth armpits tryin to sell female razors to women.


----------



## triton175 (Feb 21, 2006)

I use an iPad and don’t get any ads at all. After seeing the pole vault girl, I might have to switch to using a computer.


----------



## DeathFromAbove (Oct 21, 2008)

I get the same 5 ads every time I sign on Never changes 3 charter companies , Janns Netcraft and XTackle.com I have read about Pole Vault Girl Shes now a model Imagine that


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

You're offended by a picture of the pole vaulting girl..... Really??

I'll take the pole vaulting girl over fishing ads any day…...


----------



## Fishballz (Aug 15, 2015)

Mods, please send me the adds

Sent from my LG-SP200 using Tapatalk


----------



## garhtr (Jan 12, 2009)

9Left said:


> I'll take the pole vaulting girl over fishing ads any day…...





Fishballz said:


> Mods, please send me the adds


  I was wondering-- What do I have to do to get those ads ?? 
I have to agree with most, I haven't seen anything that seems offensive, atleast to me. I've gotten the everude ad and lately a peanutbutter deer attractant ad, honestly I hardly noticed the ads until I opened this thread.
Good luck and good fishing !


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Here’s one I got today!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

polebender said:


> View attachment 316341
> Here’s one I got today!


Me and you use the same traps


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

polebender said:


> View attachment 316341
> Here’s one I got today!


She's stuck...let me help...


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> View attachment 316341
> Here’s one I got today!


Probably a Tide ad showing how clean and bright Tide gets clothes.


----------



## FishinBuckeye (Apr 25, 2018)

This thread delivered. 10/10


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

FishinBuckeye said:


> This thread delivered. 10/10


I've been enjoying it myself


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

DeathFromAbove said:


> I get the same 5 ads every time I sign on Never changes 3 charter companies , Janns Netcraft and XTackle.com I have read about Pole Vault Girl Shes now a model Imagine that


The ads you mention are our in-house ads. The ads being complained about are Google Ads.


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

Spoiler alert! This pic is a little more on the racier side. Scroll on by if you are offended...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

fastwater said:


> Wanted to add something to the above...
> The last month or so, I have been researching signs of heart related issues.
> Here is the pop up ad that was on OGF this morning:
> View attachment 316245
> ...


Them's sum knarly looking cankles.


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

All I ever see are ads about seeds?


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

Lazy 8 said:


> All I ever see are ads about seeds?


That's because you talk about seeds around your smart devices...


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Shad Rap said:


> That's because you talk about seeds around your smart devices...


FYI, if you eat watermelon seeds, you'll have sprouts growing out your ears. 
My Grandad told me that when I was a little Lazy.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

My dad said when i wanted some of his coffee, you'll turn brown! I never wonderd why he wasn't brown.........

Sent from my LGLS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

this is just uncalled for. Wish all my tackle ads looked like this


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

I say, whoever is "offended "buy these ads with pretty much fully clothed women… You have hereby revoked your right to ever use the word "snowflake" towards Anyone again........ever.


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

I had really good women’s underwear adds popping up, now they are gone. I want them back.


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

I'm offended by the morbidly obese cartoon illustration in the "fat melting" ad. And I'm certainly not getting it because I've ever researched or talked of dieting. 

Give me Pole Vault Girl, (or Rachel from Price is Right) dammit.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I keep scrolling back up to look again!!


----------



## ezbite (May 25, 2006)

cincinnati said:


> Give me Pole Vault Girl, (*or Rachel from Price is Right*) dammit.


NO WAY MAN!! Amber all day!!


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

I think some of you better hit the shower. The COLD shower. Down boy....good boy...down....


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Lazy 8 said:


> I think some of you better hit the shower. The COLD shower. Down boy....good boy...down....


Neverrrr


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Here's one that will surely 'stoke your fires':


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> View attachment 316301
> almost ruined her image


And her facing the other way...


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> And her facing the other way...
> 
> View attachment 317229


Is there a love button like fb


----------



## Lazy 8 (May 21, 2010)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Is there a love button like fb


It's right beside the *LUST* button which is beside the *PERV* button. 
Nothing personal Mr. Tom. Just flapping my gums.  I love ya buddy.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

A new one!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Newbie!


----------



## Muddy (May 7, 2017)

Thanks Polebender!


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

polebender said:


> View attachment 319601
> 
> 
> Newbie!


Nothing wrong with that ad


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Saugeye Tom said:


> Nothing wrong with that ad


Except it didn't show up on my p.c. (Nice Braids)


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

polebender said:


> View attachment 319601
> 
> 
> Newbie!


You guys are getting this^^^

While I'm getting this:


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

fastwater said:


> You guys are getting this^^^
> 
> While I'm getting this:
> View attachment 319659


Herman Munster before he went green....


----------



## KaGee (Sep 8, 2006)

fastwater said:


> You guys are getting this^^^
> 
> While I'm getting this:
> View attachment 319659


Well, you are friends with Lazy and respond to many of his posts.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^
The price we pay...for the company we keep!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

The advertising pics are getting better.
Am now getting this:









...and no...I have not been shopping for chics...or dresses


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

it's like looking at my grandparents JC penny catalog all over again


----------



## Saugeye Tom (Oct 6, 2010)

fastwater said:


> The advertising pics are getting better.
> Am now getting this:
> View attachment 319963
> 
> ...


we need a love button!!!!!!!!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fastwater said:


> The advertising pics are getting better.
> Am now getting this:
> View attachment 319963
> 
> ...


Maybe Roho has been looking for chicks?


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

^^^You might be onto somethin.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

polebender said:


> View attachment 322363
> Another new one!


Those girls look ready to go fishing!


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

Meanwhile I'm seeing "belly fat" and "toe fungus" ads....There ought to be a law!


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

polebender said:


> View attachment 322363
> Another new one!


New favorite!!!!


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

Snakecharmer said:


> Meanwhile I'm seeing "belly fat" and "toe fungus" ads....There ought to be a law!


Same here SC.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

We are all being exposed to just about the same ads on tv. 24/7. Not just in the evening and night time anymore. " Call, we are ready and waiting to hear from you "( scantily dressed cuties). And, at only $1.00,for the first minute! Call and let's hook up. It's fun! All this as a voice over from a 350# inmate..


----------



## EnonEye (Apr 13, 2011)

great... I get Mona Lisa


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

What used to get me was the ads for Palmetto State Amory. One of the biggest distributors of AR15s and accessories in the U.S. The kind of guns not allowed here. Although I haven't noticed the ads for quite a while...


----------



## MIGHTY (Sep 21, 2013)

chadwimc said:


> What used to get me was the ads for Palmetto State Amory. One of the biggest distributors of AR15s and accessories in the U.S. The kind of guns not allowed here. Although I haven't noticed the ads for quite a while...


----------



## chadwimc (Jun 27, 2007)

MIGHTY said:


> View attachment 330331


Reported you reporting...


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

polebender said:


> View attachment 322363
> Another new one!


Ok that’s it, I’m pissed now. You guys better stop posting pictures of my wife on here!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

STRONGPERSUADER said:


> Ok that’s it, I’m pissed now. You guys better stop posting pictures of my wife on here!


Do you mean wives?


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Super G said:


> OK OGF - why is it necessary to sell out and make the viewers of this site see sexist ads that amount to soft porn? Seriously! - I can't scan the fishing reports with my wife alongside me without getting the stupid unnecessary ads showing scantily clad women. I don't mind the truck or outboard motor or sporting goods ads, but the crap is not necessary. How do we eliminate the ads OGF?


What have you been watching on other sites????? I had those appear a while back and found out my nephew was watching porn when I wasn't around.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Shortdrift said:


> What have you been watching on other sites????? I had those appear a while back and found out my nephew was watching porn when I wasn't around.


Blame it on the nephew!...poor guy!


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

What you watch on YouTube, carries your supposed interest to whatever platforms you use. Even if you mistakenly hit on it. Some people, or entities are setup for a simple hover click on touch screens. On a regular keyboard, well...maybe that's on you .
.


----------



## Shad Rap (Nov 10, 2010)

polebender said:


> Blame it on the nephew!...poor guy!


Gotta tell the wife somethin!


----------



## ShakeDown (Apr 5, 2004)

Ad blocker anyone?


----------

